# Hashimotos and alopecia barbae



## thejailer (Oct 9, 2013)

I am 31/Male, and was diagnosed with hashimotos a couple of years ago. I have had a needle biopsy, and a couple of ultrasounds, and it was confirmed via an antibody test.

All of my #'s (besides) anti bodies are great and the disease hasn't caused any weight problems at this point. I do not take any meds for the hashis yet.

The problem right now is I had developed a few bald "lines" in my beard over the past week. I was hoping I was just making something over nothing, but the lines of missing hair seem to be growing in a zig zag pattern across my chin.

I shave my head and face daily so I don't so much mind the hair-loss itself, I am more worried that because my body is attacking my thyroid, and now my hair follicles....whats next?

I know I react poorly to stress (muscle fasciculations etc.) Could the alopecia barbae be stress related?

Thank you for any and all help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

We have a long holiday weekend here so be patient. Folks will be along.

And we all love numbers. Please post your most recent lab test results with the ranges.

Hair loss could most certainly be related OR you could very well have another autoimmune issue. Most of us do.

Welcome!


----------

